# Supplement Use in US SOF Selection, Training, and Assessment Courses



## AWP (Sep 9, 2008)

UPDATED 18JAN2016

Information was taken from .mil websites where possible, military .com recruiting sites, or those who might as well be official sites like specialtactics.com. If you have any updates, please send those to me. If you think your path should be represented, pass that along as well.

*RASP 1:* None are allowed, to include OTC medication not prescribed by Regimental medical staff (Updated Feb. 2016)
*RASP 2:*None are allowed, to include 14 days before training. Vitamins and Glucosamine/ Chondroitin are allowed. Motrin is NOT.
http://www.benning.army.mil/tenant/75thRanger/content/pdf/RASP2 WELCOME PACKET.pdf
*Ranger School:* No Vitamins, Supplements, or caffeine containing products of any kind. These are grounds for potential release. The packing list can be found at the link below.
Medical Information
*SFAS:* No prescription medication, vitamins or supplements are authorized. Additionally the following note is listed: Note to all SFAS candidates: The use of Creatine and products that contain Ephedra during the 30 day period prior to attending SFAS is considered a safety hazard. Confirmed use of such supplements may be cause for non-admittance.
SFAS Packing List
http://www.sorbrecruiting.com/Docs/SF/SFAS Packing List 10 JUL 2014.pdf
*PJ, CCT, SOWT, TACP:* Supplements of any kind are not allowed.
Self Medicating during Indoc | Pararescue | Pararescue, Combat Control, CRO, STO, SERE, SOWT, ALO and TACP Information & Guidance: Specialtactics.com
*Marine BRC and Scout Sniper:* Nothing listed.
https://trngcmd.usmc.afpims.mil/Units/West/SOIW/AdvancedInfantryTrainingBattalion/RTC.aspx
*MARSOC ASPOC/A&S:* Over the counter medication or supplements are not authorized.
http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/Portals/31/Documents/Assessment and Selection Gear List.pdf
*BUD/S and SWCC:* Vitamins and supplements are not allowed
Nutrition: Start here -                   OFFICIAL U.S. NAVY SEAL + SWCC TRAINING FORUM=
Recovery at BUD/S Training - Military or Law Enforcement Fitness - Navy, Army, Coast Guard, Marines, RECON, SEAL, Ranger, Police, FBI

So, whatever training methods you are using be aware that you won't have it available to you when you show up to begin your path into SOF.


Good luck.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2013)

Bump. Since the question recently came up, I've updated the post above. As always, if you have any solid info, not the hearsay of your buddy, let me know and I'll update it.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2016)

Bump. Since we have some instructors or people very familiar with the requirements here, send me a PM if something is in error. The previous post applies as well.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2016)

Bump, updated RASP 1 thanks to a member currently in pre-RASP.


----------

